

Modern C [pdf] - Scramblejams
http://icube-icps.unistra.fr/img_auth.php/d/db/ModernC.pdf

======
lqdc13
Anyone knows why Firefox pdfjs fails to follow links to chapters correctly?

~~~
revskill
Because pdfjs can't parse Modern C!!

